# Leg Disease And Prevention



## eimon (May 23, 2015)

I rescued a budgie who is couple of months old.But he has a round ball type of thing(looks like brown-yellow a lump of dead cell) in his left leg in thumb finger.The bird face difficulty to walk with it and he cannot sit on perch.And I think that leg illness is dried.And the reason I am asking for help is I live in a place where I cannot find any avian vet,so I need help with this budgie's disease and prevention.
Thank You


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi,

Do you have a picture of the budgies foot that you can share?

I have not come across this problem myself but hopefully someone here can help you. 

Have you looked for an online vet ?


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

...or any vet, not just an avian one...sorry, unable to help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Without seeing a clear in-focus picture, it is impossible to make an educated guess as to what the "lump" is.

It could be dried food/feces; a cyst or even a tumor.

Please try to post a good full-size picture using these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

In the meantime, check out these links to see if you can locate a vet in your area and consider contacting an on-line vet for assistance:

Locate an Avian Vet

Association of Avian Veterinarians
http://www.aav.org/search/index.php

International Vets Register
Vets

Bird Vets Near You
Veterinarians.com

On Line Avian Vets

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Home (612) 9401 4586
work (612) 99825831
[email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
Dr Ross Perry | Helping Your Pet*


----------

